# Fastest FM3 in Ajijic/Chapala area?



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

I left my car in Houston and need to get it shipped here, which requires an FM3. I need to get one asap and cheap.  

BTW, Loving it! However, I want to be able to venture out a bit more.

Any suggestions on shipping it here would help to.  Anyone want to drive it down?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've never run into anyone who wanted to 'ship' a car, as you suggest. You, the owner must do the 'importada temporal' and it is an easy drive from Houston, usually stopping for the night in the border area and perhaps once more on the way south to your destination. Only an FMM tourist permit is required. It could get complicated and expensive trying to have the car 'shipped' or even driven by another person, who isn't the owner. Obviously, a Mexican national can't do that, so it would have to be another expat.


----------

